# Off-Brand Extended Batteries



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has tried some of the extended batteries that aren't made by Samsung. How well has your extended battery performed over the time you've had it.. ? Would you purchase it again?

I'm just curious because I bought a 2300Mah battery (W/out NFC) because it had some great reviews. 
I could also keep this thread updated with my findings, if anyone would care to know.

Thanks in advance!

Link to the battery I bought: HERE


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I purchased these Anker batteries and have been very satisfied with them.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0078WR4KW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> I purchased these Anker batteries and have been very satisfied with them.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...0?ie=UTF8&psc=1


what kind of usage do you get with these? It's a great deal too!


----------



## klatu375 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the Hyperion 3800 mah battery. I love this beast. I get easily 5hrs of screen one time. From reading, e-mail, navigation, video chatting or watching movies/youtube. I've had this battery last me upto 8hrs with very heavy use and up to 1 day 18 hrs with light use. However, their honeycomb cases leave much to be desired.

http://www.amazon.co...on galaxy nexus

A friend has a this version of the following batter for an S3... he swears by the brand and the ridiculous battery life he gets out of it. However, I can't provide any feedback on it since I don't own one.

http://www.amazon.co...69707587&sr=1-7

Edit: I've had the hyperion battery for 4 months now. The performance has been consistent. I would definitely purchase it again. So far, I have bought 2 more of these for my other gnex and a family member who also has a gnex. This battery also has NFC.


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

I got the siedio extended in early 2012 as soon as it was available(and the discounted NFC version when it was announced), I still use them, but like all batteries have the potential to get heat damage, mine did from working in a place where signal was hard to get, the temp would get into the 120s , so they don't have the long life they did at first, but since being out off that job, they have remained consistent and still longer than stock.

(16G-Grouper(hardware-ER3)-TapTalk2)


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

I can also vouch for anker. I bought their external wall charger also. Both work like a champ, although now that I read this thread it actually occurred to me that the one I bought may not have NFC capabilities. I tried to use Google wallet and had no luck with it. Although I'm not sure which of my batteries I had in at the time.

If needed I can report back when I know for sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

@klatu375 I also have this battery. I have two of them. Both are great but both nfc are broken. Tried nfc one each and only once it worked for both. Even then o had a hard time finding the sweet spot for it to work. Just glad that Hyperion reimburse purchase due to the nfc fault. And weird thing is one of them last longer than the other with similar usage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a seidio 3800 with NFC. They have fantastic customer support, and while pricey, I believe it was worth it. The back fits very well, as long as you aren't constantly taking it on and off you shouldnt have any issues


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I actually JUST received my new battery and it looks good. It was sold and shipped in the US and has a manufacture date of 4/17/2013 so it's a new battery for sure. Had a 63% charge on it out of the packaging but obviously I'm going to give it a while before I judge the performance.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> I actually JUST received my new battery and it looks good. It was sold and shipped in the US and has a manufacture date of 4/17/2013 so it's a new battery for sure. Had a 63% charge on it out of the packaging but obviously I'm going to give it a while before I judge the performance.


If you have time, please keep us updated on performance! Thanks.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I've literally been out partying this whole weekend (graduation soon lol) and this battery gave me a 23 hours with 4g only and 3:47 screen on time. Great buy. I ordered one more, I'll post screenshots when I can.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm currently looking for something exactly the same size as the oem but with a bigger "Charge" (2500 vs 2100) or a bigger MAH count, any ideas?


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

EricErK said:


> I'm currently looking for something exactly the same size as the oem but with a bigger "Charge" (2500 vs 2100) or a bigger MAH count, any ideas?


I'd go bigger. Size<Battery life for me, and I have a 3800 mAh that works great


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought a sporting persistence battery, its same size as stock but 2200mah I think. Haven't noticed a difference in the extra capacity though.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucsfanbryan (Dec 22, 2011)

i bought the Zerolemon 5900mah battery and have been using it for about a week. It will easily last two days of heavy use. It makes the phone a brick, but you get used to it quickly.


----------

